# Guide To Superspray - Hyperwash



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

Seeing many newbies ask about the superspray I thought I'd make a guide for them and show you how much foam to expect. I'm just using Hyperwash this time because it has a Dilution Rate of 400:1 it foams up rather well. Of course you can use Snow Foam Maxi suds etc instead.

Firstly Fill it up about 1 inch of your shampoo... I'm using hyperwash so I just used four squirts.









Then fill with warm water and shake!









Plug in the hose and turn it on full, turn the blue dial to open and then the white one to switch it on...









Give it 1/2 a second before any foam/soap comes through... these are the results...









































After Dwelling for 5 mins...

















Modeled out by My Annoying lil' Sis...









And the foam left over...









Bargin for the price and is an excelent Pre-wash!


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

nice guide mate, i agree its not bad value for money to use a pre wash but i cant help thinking by looking at that last pic of all that foam on the grass that it should still be clinged to the paintwork for it to work efficiently?

that is exactly the same result ive had with my super sprayer, most of the foam just runs off the paintwork onto the floor, ive yet to try a PW foam lance though, maybe it might be different


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

would spraying it onto a dry car improve foam 'clinginess' as opposed to pre-wetting the car?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

impster said:


> would spraying it onto a dry car improve foam 'clinginess' as opposed to pre-wetting the car?


It was dry


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Bailes, thanks for taking the time for this guide as I was one of the members asking about the superspray. It looks ideal for the money and is just what I'm looking for, thanks again.


----------



## 2548 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have one, great for a quick prewash and good value for money. It lasts longer than the gilmour in terms of shampoo I noticed. I have the AB and the Gilmour, and whilst the Superspray could never replace them in terms of my needs it has a useful place in my detailing kit.:thumb:


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a superspray but cannot get the shampoo mix right. I will have to experiment a bit more, but at least I now know what sort of results are achievable.

Thanks for the guide.


----------



## darr3nm (May 14, 2007)

I also have bought one of these supersprayers and to be honest it doesn't matter how strong your mixture is it doesn't seemed to foam up like foam lances or gilmours. So i am going to invest in a gilmour


----------



## Xcase_BMW (May 2, 2007)

darr3nm said:


> I also have bought one of these supersprayers and to be honest it doesn't matter how strong your mixture is it doesn't seemed to foam up like foam lances or gilmours. So i am going to invest in a gilmour


Im interested in getting the superspray due to low cost but having something like foamlance or gilmours requires a PW?

I ask as i dont have a pw and would like to use my hose but to provide the best of foam

Nice guide btw thanks


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

FYI - Gilmour uses normal hose....


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice guide thanks


----------



## Xcase_BMW (May 2, 2007)

Thanks m8

just to add to this:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

Xcase_BMW said:


> Thanks m8
> 
> just to add to this:


What do you use? thats more like water


----------



## Xcase_BMW (May 2, 2007)

Bailes1992 said:


> What do you use? thats more like water


Thats not me

Just found it on there


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey thanks for this write-up ... I've looked with envy at these foam lance pictures from people with power washers and thought, "I'm sure there's something I can just attach to my hose pipe" :wall:

Well ... I've found it ...

Okay, I could spend ten quid and buy one of these SuperSpray things, but I've got a lawn to feed godamnit! 

Pop down to your local supermarket and pick up one of these (pictured ... stickers removed, but it's a well known brand lawn feed) and a litre of their el-cheapo car shampoo ... I'm thinking 75p per litre is a good buy :speechles



















... feed yer lawn, then wash out the bottle, quarter fill with said el-cheapo shampoo, fill up with warm(ish) water (or whatever the instructions are) and spray away. I didn't get pictures of the job, so you'll need to use your imagination ...

Enjoy :buffer:


----------



## Xcase_BMW (May 2, 2007)

@Orca

Good idea!:speechles


----------



## Izual (Nov 6, 2006)

Its very similar to foam gun, but more cheaper I guess :thumb: 
Nice review!


----------

